# 1.8T 20v+DSG DQ250. Complete project with photos, videos and racelogic data



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

Hi guys! This project was done almost 5 years ago, but maybe not everybody knows about this great opportunity. Yes-you can combine great reliable 5v 1.8t engine with modern, fast DSG transmission. Long story short-in 2015 I bought a 2000 Audi S3. Very soon, the dual mass flywheel starts to make a lot of noise and vibration, and 02M transmission itself wasn't in good shape. So instead of spending a lot of money in the flywheel, some upgraded clutch, transmission overhaul, i choose a different way. For 2-3 times less money, I get an AWD transmission from 2013 VW Passat TDI, 6-bolt flywheel from the same car, DSG selector, starter motor, connectors for DSG, selector, etc. 



























First of all, the engine with the transmission was removed from the car and the transmission and flywheel were separated from the engine. After that, I put a new pilot bearing in the crankshaft, and with six new bolts flywheel was installed. Absolutely bolt-on, no mods needed.









After that, the transmission was attached to the engine. Again-absolutely bolt-on, every single bolt is in right place. 

















One important moment-this was an AWD car, so we made a custom bracket for t-case-block connection
















If you have an FWD car-then you don't need the bracket obviously. 

The next step is to place the engine and transmission in the engine bay. And it fits perfectly! You don't need to modify body frame or subframe-no welding, no cutting! If I remember correctly, I cut only the small corner of the fan controller bracket. Even the 02M transmission mount bolt straight to the DQ250 bracket, but only on 2 bolts 









































Propshaft fits perfect but with CV-joints I have some troubles-left one fits perfect from Passat B6 DSG, but the right one I made shorter-not myself, of course, special machine shop did it for me. And the selector was installed in place of the manual shifter. I did some simple cutting of the tunnel hole-5 min. job.









Transmission cooling radiator hoses were connected to the heater core pipes-same like in the DSG-equipped cars. Ready to go! 

And what about wiring?! Transmission controller, etc? Don't worry guys, it's very simple here. You have transmission controller INSIDE the transmission, not outside, so basically, you need to connect only a few wires-2 positives (15 and 30 terminals), 2 negatives, CANH and CANL. Same with the selector. That's it. But, as you understand, your car MUST have CAN-bus for this conversion. So it should be a 1999-on ME7 equipped car with DBW. On my S3, I made the wideband conversion before (just put the Passat B5+ ECM and wideband O2 sensor), so I have had a CAN bus. Yes-DQ250 mechatronic (TCM) understand the ISO CAN, it see the ME7 ECU, ECU sees the DQ250, in 125 measuring group you have "1" in both engine and transmission. So you don't need the custom controller for the transmission, everything is working fine. 
Another problem-your 02M transmission has a speed sensor, DQ250-doesn't. But you have a speed value floating in the CAN bus because your ABS send it there. So you can adjust your ME7 ECM for receiving speed signal from the CAN bus, and everything working fine, except your speedometer. I was thinking about putting some Arduino-based device to forme square signal from the CAN-bus speed value...but somebody donates to me Jetta 5 instrument cluster and I was using it, despite it was ugly looking thing 

First driving experiment! Remember-it was summer 2015, and I can not find something like that on the internet, besides the Boba motoring beast-but he was using the external controller for the DSG. So I had no idea-will it works or not...Here and after-sorry for the video quality, I was doing it with one hand 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBxqtlm4KRo

It works!!

As you can see under the full acceleration, it shifts on around 4700 RPM, because it was the TDI transmission. Because of that, I get the Magic Motorsport TCU manager and start to adjusting shift points, load axis, torque protection, shift speeds and more in this TDI transmission. Also, the launch control was locked up in this transmission, and of course I release it. If I remember, it was around 45 re-flashing, before I got the good result for this transmission mated to the 1.8t engine. Of course, if you have a gasoline DSG transmission, not TDI, you need very few (if any) adjustments for the stock 1.8t engine. 

Just an acceleration from the standstill. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U3ml4MSbr0

And launch-control start. The engine is the fully stock tt225 BAM. Stock k04-23, stock intake, and downpipe. 1000CC Bosch injectors, RS4 Air flow meter. And of course, I made my custom chip for all this. It was around 1.3 bar peak pressure, and around 1 bar at the end, 208-211 g/s with 15-17 BTDC, premium pump fuel. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASn56BEoYtw

For the exact numbers, Racelogic show that









I am pretty sure, that with the downpipe, i was able to show 5.5-5.3 s 0-100 km/h, or around 5s 0-60. 









So that's it, guys!  5.6s 0-100 km/h on the fully stock 15 years old s3 with unknown mileage and engine condition is not so bad  And this DSG is an IDEAL for a big turbo 1.8t with upgraded valvetrain. Put your shifting points around 7800-8000, and this transmission will hold your RPMs in the 5300-8000 area with the full boost. You just smash the gas and flying. And DQ250 holds pretty well-in this TDI transmission flash, hard torque limiter is set up in 450 NM from the factory, and it's pretty conservative) Also, you have dq500 7 speed transmission...but this is a totally different story


----------



## Sirocco20348 (Jan 16, 2011)

Omg this is one of the best threads I have read in a long while. Totally amazing and a great job. I've been thinking about this for a while now... Good to see someone has done it!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

Sirocco20348 said:


> Omg this is one of the best threads I have read in a long while. Totally amazing and a great job. I've been thinking about this for a while now... Good to see someone has done it!


Thank you!  Actually its a pretty straightforward job.


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

Also, guys, I decided to create an additional post about that project-what you shouldn't do. It's important. 


DO NOT buy the DSG6 transmission from the VR6 equipped cars. It has a different bellhousing bolt pattern and WILL NOT FIT to your 4 cylinders engine.

DO NOT buy the DSG6 transmission from the 20015-on cars (MQB platform). In these units, the mechatronic is attached to the immobilizer system and will not work on your car. Also, for reflashing these units, you need a brand flashing tool with an online connection and account, because only the Virtual Read (VR) is possible. And again without the immo permission, you can not write it back 

If you want to buy a DSG from the TDI car-its ok, but you have to have the equipment for reflashing it OR somebody who can do it for you because you need to correct shift points, torque limiters, load maps, launch settings etc. If you don't have it-DO NOT buy the TDI DSG for your project.


----------



## Sirocco20348 (Jan 16, 2011)

Magic Motorsport TCU manager is 2000 euro?? For the average person this is very expensive... I'm assuming you have access to a workshop that uses this regularly.


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

Sirocco20348 said:


> Magic Motorsport TCU manager is 2000 euro?? For the average person this is very expensive... I'm assuming you have access to a workshop that uses this regularly.


Yes. But now you have way more options. Like PCMflash-$300 for the program module (for a full range of DSG transmissions)+around $180 for the OEM Tantrix openport 2.0/J2534 adapter. Or $30 for...hm...China alternative adapter  Not so horrible.


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

RAD.


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

What about torque reduction during shifting? Like ignition retard?


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

brunjc2 said:


> What about torque reduction during shifting? Like ignition retard?


Everything works, btw ME7 ECM doing it even with the old 5hp19 transmission. This ME7 is fully compatible with the DQ250 mechatronic. For example, you select your launch control RPMs in the DSG mechatronic (not in ECM)-and the ME7 obeys the DSG. Of course, you can adjust a lot of parameters of this torque reduction in DSG flash, you can even completely disable it.


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

And you’re located in Sanford FL?

It’s about 100 miles from me.


----------



## krycho74 (Oct 14, 2019)

Could you share information about how the gearbox cube and the selector were connected? I mean pinout. Maybe you have some schematics?


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

brunjc2 said:


> And you’re located in Sanford FL?
> 
> It’s about 100 miles from me.


Yes!


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

krycho74 said:


> Could you share information about how the gearbox cube and the selector were connected? I mean pinout. Maybe you have some schematics?


No problem. There is no direct electrical connection between DSG and selector, both are connected to the car drivetrain CAN bus, and power supply, thats it. Schematics:
Mechatronic pt.1










Mechatronic pt.2










Selector









You need only a T20 connector (DSG) and a T10o connector (Selector). Everything else is the internal connection.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Archie200 said:


> No problem. There is no direct electrical connection between DSG and selector, both are connected to the car drivetrain CAN bus, and power supply, thats it. Schematics:
> Mechatronic pt.1
> 
> 
> ...




First of all: great post and write-up!!
2nd: I think the question of krycho74 is: where do you connect the wire to: the T20 DSG connector, to the scuttle bay wiring or to the ECM? and the same for the DSG shifter..


----------



## brunjc2 (Jul 24, 2017)

CorrieG60 said:


> First of all: great post and write-up!!
> 2nd: I think the question of krycho74 is: where do you connect the wire to: the T20 DSG connector, to the scuttle bay wiring or to the ECM? and the same for the DSG shifter..


I think you would need a CAN bus terminator to connect ME, Mechatronics and E-shifter into... correct?


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

CorrieG60 said:


> First of all: great post and write-up!!
> 2nd: I think the question of krycho74 is: where do you connect the wire to: the T20 DSG connector, to the scuttle bay wiring or to the ECM? and the same for the DSG shifter..


Very simple-for the transmission I found powertrain CAN-bus wires in the e-box (driver side close to windshield), for the shifter I found the same bus in the interior. That's it. In CAN bus every device has its own ID, so it doesn't matter, where physycally you connect your wires (CAN-L and CAN-H). Later on, I put the CAN Gateway in the system (took it off of Passat B6)...and I feel no difference, to be honest .


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

brunjc2 said:


> I think you would need a CAN bus terminator to connect ME, Mechatronics and E-shifter into... correct?


Not in this case-you can just add the selector and DSG in your powertrain bus. You already have Haldex, ABS/ESP, ECM in this bus. But you can add CAN-gateway, if you want for example put a more modern instrument cluster from the Jetta-V and see the gear indicator.


----------



## krycho74 (Oct 14, 2019)

Do you need to change setting in ME7 ECM from manual to automatic gearbox after installing DSG and gear selector?


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

krycho74 said:


> Do you need to change setting in ME7 ECM from manual to automatic gearbox after installing DSG and gear selector?


Yes, but I don't think that any of the S3 8L software versions can accept the coding for auto transmission. For me, it wasn't the problem, because of one month before the DSG installation I made the wideband conversion, and upgrade from 512kb to 1md flash ECM, and I put Passat b5+ ECM and flash (something like 4b0906018cm), which can accept manual, Tiptronic and CVT coding.


----------



## seagull (Jul 5, 2006)

Bravo, this is an exciting find. Good work!


----------



## krycho74 (Oct 14, 2019)

I understand there must be ECM version ME7.5 (AUM, AUQ, ARX, ARY, BJX, AMK, BAM, BFV, CFMA - 1.8T peak evolution, based on the Motronic 7.5.1 driver, DBW damper and broadband lambda probe) and then supports DSG. Did you try to connect it without CAN BUS GATEWAY? If so what was happening? Everything was okay?


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

krycho74 said:


> I understand there must be ECM version ME7.5 (AUM, AUQ, ARX, ARY, BJX, AMK, BAM, BFV, CFMA - 1.8T peak evolution, based on the Motronic 7.5.1 driver, DBW damper and broadband lambda probe) and then supports DSG. Did you try to connect it without CAN BUS GATEWAY? If so what was happening? Everything was okay?


Yes, of course-first I just connect it without CAN gateway. Everything works perfectly. You actually don't need it, when you have only powertrain CAN and K-line for the diagnostic. Basically, you need a gateway, when you have powertrain bus, and convenience bus, and infotainment bus, and there is no k-line for diagnostic. So-because of the gateway, for example. you cluster with a convenience bus can "understand" your transmission with the powertrain bus and show the selector position, your vcds can diagnose all electronic modules etc. But-for the simple 8L chassis you don't need a CAN gateway.


----------



## PinnacleTuning (Oct 13, 2019)

Awesome thread!!! I have a couple questions. I have a 2002 jetta 1.8t. If retaining fwd, the bracket from the block to transfer case is not needed? is this correct? 

Also you have a tdi dsg. What all models have the dq250? just the 2013 Passat?

can we make a list of all the parts needed and what models have these parts. 

I have access to a very large vw/audi savage yard. So I can verify parts if needed.


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

PinnacleTuning said:


> Awesome thread!!! I have a couple questions. I have a 2002 jetta 1.8t. If retaining fwd, the bracket from the block to transfer case is not needed? is this correct?
> 
> Also you have a tdi dsg. What all models have the dq250? just the 2013 Passat?
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes-for the FWD, you don't need this bracket. And yes-it was a TDI DSG, but of course, it's better for you to find a gasoline DSG in this case you basically don't need to mess with the DSG programming. Maybe in some software versions, you need only make it possible to accept the ISO CAN data flow. So-the parts list is

1. DSG transmission. BTW vr6 transmission will not fit.
2. DSG transmission flywheel with 6 holes flange. Any ea113 TFSI flywheel or TDI flywheel is OK. I mean the DSG equipped ea113 and TDI of course EA888 TSi chain driving engine flywheel will not fit-it has an 8 bolts flange.
3. Starter motor.
4. Selector from the DSG equipped car. Selector from the Golf/Jetta 5 works perfectly.
5. DSG transmission mount from the Golf/Jetta 5
6. CV axles-you needs to make measurements on your car, and find the correct one, or adjust the length of your axles. 
7. Electrical connectors for the DSG and for the selector.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Ignitron just released a test-run with their Audi TT mk1 testwagon... but this time not with the DQ250, but with the 7-speed DQ500..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stj...mYqmfUsNbAK0lKgJccYukYidsyR-CfAUhs6qouKJgOK6k


----------



## Archie200 (May 20, 2019)

CorrieG60 said:


> Ignitron just released a test-run with their Audi TT mk1 testwagon... but this time not with the DQ250, but with the 7-speed DQ500..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stj...mYqmfUsNbAK0lKgJccYukYidsyR-CfAUhs6qouKJgOK6k


Yes, same story. The problem is, there is no non-MQB DQ500 transmissions in the USA, and still, I have no possibilities for bringing big and heavy parts from Europe (for example from Poland or UK) to here.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

I have an RS3 DQ500 for sale, could ship it over!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

I haven't been in the 1.8t forum for a long time. Happened in here today and what a treat!

Very nice job indeed. I have been doing 02m Swaps and now 02Qs into Mk2/3s for years, but after my wife getting a Mk2 TT, I have been seriously thinking about doing a DSG

Ironically, I see you are in Sanford. About 20min from me


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

sdezego said:


> I haven't been in the 1.8t forum for a long time. Happened in here today and what a treat!



agreed :thumbup:


----------



## vlad.visan (Jul 29, 2017)

Hello everyone!

First of all congrats for this theard because this is the single one where can i found almost the info about this conversion. 

I am from Romania and it is a single person here who can do this conversion and told me must have a dq250 from GTI, not diesel engine because my engine must have much power to put in motion the gearbox, then i need a ABS module with ESP, breake pump with brake pressure sensor for launch control...

So..in this thread i see you out a tdi trans....and my questions are:

It is a diference between tdi and petrol DSG, excepting the settings in TCM?

I have a A3 8L '98 but the engine management is from S3 BAM, so is ME 7.5 but the car didn' t have ESP..I will swap the instruments from S3, so i need to swap the abs module with esp?

And the big question: can i use a tdi dsg with me7.5 BAM ECU and setup the shfitpoints etc in TCM, without change the ABS module, brake pump?

If it count, engine is AGU with K04-064 ~300bhp


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

Very nice conversion, which cars are donors for fwd and awd haldex ?


----------



## MotoGPS (Jul 31, 2014)

*K line on DQ250*



Archie200 said:


> Yes, of course-first I just connect it without CAN gateway. Everything works perfectly. You actually don't need it, when you have only powertrain CAN and K-line for the diagnostic. Basically, you need a gateway, when you have powertrain bus, and convenience bus, and infotainment bus, and there is no k-line for diagnostic. So-because of the gateway, for example. you cluster with a convenience bus can "understand" your transmission with the powertrain bus and show the selector position, your vcds can diagnose all electronic modules etc. But-for the simple 8L chassis you don't need a CAN gateway.


To the OP congrats on your build its very nice, I have a couple of questions, which module can I use to get "K line" signal for the DSG, what would happend if I do not connect it?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

jimivr6 said:


> Very nice conversion, which cars are donors for fwd and awd haldex ?




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Warsuperior (Feb 26, 2018)

Do you happen to have part numbers for parts you used?
I mainly need to know selector from what car with what part number.
I have DQ250 DSG from Golf R 2011 what Im going to fit to S3 1999
Any part numbers or help is appreciated


----------



## JoldiGlez (May 4, 2012)

Archie200 said:


> Thank you! Yes-for the FWD, you don't need this bracket. And yes-it was a TDI DSG, but of course, it's better for you to find a gasoline DSG in this case you basically don't need to mess with the DSG programming. Maybe in some software versions, you need only make it possible to accept the ISO CAN data flow. So-the parts list is
> 
> 1. DSG transmission. BTW vr6 transmission will not fit.
> 2. DSG transmission flywheel with 6 holes flange. Any ea113 TFSI flywheel or TDI flywheel is OK. I mean the DSG equipped ea113 and TDI of course EA888 TSi chain driving engine flywheel will not fit-it has an 8 bolts flange.
> ...


Excellent project 

I'm surprised to see a 1.8T 20V ME7.5 spliced ​​with a DSG DQ250!

This is one of the modifications that I would like to make to my MK4 1.8T and improve this great engine. My code is AWW with two O2 Sensors, throttle-by-wire. I think it will work.

If you have the opportunity to get a Cluster with the VWK503MH or VWK501MH version, you can change the speed sensor address and change it to Via CAN in the address 00x065 without the need for arduinoMOD.

Excellent contribution @ Archie200!


I would love to understand a few details of your Forum.
I have searched a lot of information and WiringDiagram from many DSG-02E and I would like to understand how this transmission worked correctly.

1) The DSG of the Audi TT 8N and MK4R32 use the T20s / 12 terminal for the Reverse-Light signal. But the other new DSGs do not use this terminal.
* How did you do to get the Rerverse-Light?

2) What do you do with Terminal T20s / 17? In all the Wiring-Diagrams they go to module J519. (electric module)

With the Selector
3) In the T10s / 5 terminal, what do you do with this terminal? This is directed to module J519. (electric module)

4) In the T10s / 2 terminal, what do you do with this terminal? This is directed to module J527 (stering module).



5) Any Faoult-code when scanning with VCDS?
6) Did you not modify some SoftCoding / WorkShop-coding parameters in the DSG Module?



Thanks for this contribution! :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Mk4 R32 didn't come with dsg and neither did mk5 technically. 

This would be, 09+iirc for dq250

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Mk4 R32 didn't come with dsg and neither did mk5 technically.
> 
> This would be, 09+iirc for dq250
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Here I have to correct you...
the mk4 R32 DID come with the DQ250, but only a very limited numbers..
Same goes for the mk1 Audi TT 3.2, also limited numbers of DQ250.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Show me. 5000 Americans units. All manual.

I know the TT did.... that was 02e though iirc???

So show me one from the German only market.....



Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/auto-s...dsg-bj-2003-88000km-1-van-5-nl-geleverde.html
https://www.marktplaats.nl/a/auto-s...da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr


Actually there are several for sale in my country at this moment...


----------



## JoldiGlez (May 4, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Show me. 5000 Americans units. All manual.
> 
> I know the TT did.... that was 02e though iirc???
> 
> ...




Hello Vegeta Gti!

I must tell you that the Mk4-DSG-R32 are strange jewels, they really exist. It is really very very strange. A really limited version.

Same for the TT-DSG 8N-VR6-3200cc ... very very limited jewels.

I can show you the parts list where you can find the part numbers. 
Here I show you the links.
http://www.oemepc.com/vw/part_singl...300/subcategory/300060/part_id/3692350/lang/e


I also show you a video of a revew to a DSG-R32, as OEM as possible (of course, video from Europe)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obcKPal02ns



Also the comment from CorrieG60 



regards!!


----------



## andersonboja (Apr 26, 2020)

hi!my vw golf v5 aqn is automatic tiptronic 09A can i convert it on a DSG?the ecu is coded automatic or not?thnx


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

andersonboja said:


> hi!my vw golf v5 aqn is automatic tiptronic 09A can i convert it on a DSG?the ecu is coded automatic or not?thnx


Yes you can convert it. Bolt pattern is the same as the 4-cylinder, so you need the same stuff as the 4-cylinder swaps.
Most likely there is nothing to be changed as for coding.


----------



## andersonboja (Apr 26, 2020)

CorrieG60 said:


> Yes you can convert it. Bolt pattern is the same as the 4-cylinder, so you need the same stuff as the 4-cylinder swaps.
> Most likely there is nothing to be changed as for coding.


Bolt pattern of vr5 is the same as the 4-cylinder?i think its different and i need a dsg from a vr engine,and something else,the engine ecu need to be conected to tcu of dsg,is this difficult??


----------



## gourtz (Oct 5, 2018)

hello.. its possible to s3 8l cluster to change the speed source from gearbox sensor to read from canbus ??


----------



## JoldiGlez (May 4, 2012)

gourtz said:


> hello.. its possible to s3 8l cluster to change the speed source from gearbox sensor to read from canbus ??


Hello Gourtz.

In the MK4 jetta/Golf Clusters, you can change the Speed Sensor signal to CANBUS from the speed signal comes from de ABS system..
But you must make sure you have an IMMO3, with VWK501MH / VWK503MH software to be able to change this address in EEPROM (VCDS will not do it). in this case the address 0x065 , change the values from 80 to 81
I really don't know if the S3 L8 Cluster would have the same architecture on the MK4 Cluster.

I want to start this project on my MK4…. I think I will have to open a new discussion forum, to understand somes points

regarts


----------



## JoldiGlez (May 4, 2012)

*The real Forum, yes, from RUSSIA!*

Hi

I was surfing the web when a wild Russian Forum shows up.

You can check this Russian forum describes all the details and what they did to improve the friendship of the ME7.5 and DQ250. (same car, same photos, more videos and more details) :what:


She describes that it is working well, but has her details to improve.

Maybe, this is why we no longer know about the user who started this forum.



https://www.drive2.ru/r/audi/s3/1223621/logbook/?page=1#pager


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Switch to ignitron ecu

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

JoldiGlez said:


> Hello Gourtz.
> 
> In the MK4 jetta/Golf Clusters, you can change the Speed Sensor signal to CANBUS from the speed signal comes from de ABS system..
> But you must make sure you have an IMMO3, with VWK501MH / VWK503MH software to be able to change this address in EEPROM (VCDS will not do it). in this case the address 0x065 , change the values from 80 to 81
> ...


What tool do you use to change coding in cluster?


----------



## WraithRex (Feb 4, 2021)

What did you have to change in the ECU software to work with dsg?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Lol

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elder2000 (Aug 14, 2019)

[QUOTE = "jimivr6, postagem: 114936036, membro: 85461"]
Qual ferramenta você usa para alterar a codificação no cluster?
[/CITAR]
Olá, eu uso o cabo Vag kkl e o software Vageeprom para ler e gravar o arquivo do painel


----------



## almoniyot (Jan 7, 2004)

OP is a hero


----------



## Peeter0304 (May 5, 2021)

Hello, I am doing similiar conversion to bora(jetta) but with dq250 from 2.0tsi 2011 passat. My question is do your reverse light working and if it is working how did you do this?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

If you're me7.5, go ignitron. Plenty guys running dsg and haldex in. K4 and other platforms with 20v swaps and dsg or/and haldex swaps as well. 

Great fb page for support.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tao13 (May 5, 2021)

Hi Archie!
Can i have an advice from you?
Greate TOPIC!
I read and i got all information what i find but please give me your advices for my unknown:

i tested my cluster with speed signal to get from abs and show on my instrument cluster so here can be a problem like gearbox not understood it?
on my car i don't have ESP and ASR , will be a problem for gearbox?
i want to use my BAM file from audi tt and s3 (and works ok on my euro 4) and i will make coding for an automatic transmission , and here is the biggest question: Bam file will work with dsg if i change coding in eeprom for automatic transmision OR I MUST USE A FILE from a car (like golf 4) witch had automatic transmition directly from factory?
Many many thanks in advance and i hope you can give me a little advice!


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

JoldiGlez said:


> Hello Gourtz.
> 
> In the MK4 jetta/Golf Clusters, you can change the Speed Sensor signal to CANBUS from the speed signal comes from de ABS system..
> But you must make sure you have an IMMO3, with VWK501MH / VWK503MH software to be able to change this address in EEPROM (VCDS will not do it). in this case the address 0x065 , change the values from 80 to 81
> ...


If someone can walk me through this I would be grateful


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

jimivr6 said:


> If someone can walk me through this I would be grateful


How to walk through a walk through?

The language is English.
Look up any phrases and/or words you don't understand.
Then follow the instructions as written.

Here's a quick primer:
0x065 is hexadecimal memory address
CANBUS is a networking protocol
EEPROM is a type of read only memory that can be rewritten.
IMMO3 is 3rd generation immobilizer.

happy hunting


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Great thread! Just picked up everything expect a TDI flywheel from a 2010 CC. I hope FWD axles are a straight swap unlike your AWD than needed a custom right axle.
I'll try to fit it to this old build -> 








MK4 Jetta Wagon 16vT build


Baseline: everything stock except CAI. build thread Plans: everything I do is on the cheap. So, keep that in mind when reading this - stock 9A pistons and rods in MK4 2.0L block and stock 9A head (~10.4:1 CR) - SPA mani - ebay T3/T4 (measured 2.3" inducer 2.75" exducer 70 trim ) - internal WG...




www.vwvortex.com





Thanks again for sharing your build!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Do you happen to remember if you connected pin #17 on mechatronic 20-pin connector to anything on car? edit- I believe this is for the starter PNP relay. Did you connect this?

Also, do you have any information about pin #2 on selector 10-pin connector going to J527 – Steering Column Electronic Systems Control Module (shifter paddles) ? I would have thought no direct connection is needed, only can-bus for these to communicate.

Thanks,
Rey


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

Loving the build! Trying to convince my buddy to DSG his AWP BT build! lol


----------



## Eddie_C (Aug 8, 2021)

elRey said:


> Do you happen to remember if you connected pin #17 on mechatronic 20-pin connector to anything on car? edit- I believe this is for the starter PNP relay. Did you connect this?
> 
> Also, do you have any information about pin #2 on selector 10-pin connector going to J527 – Steering Column Electronic Systems Control Module (shifter paddles) ? I would have thought no direct connection is needed, only can-bus for these to communicate.
> 
> ...


Hi

I am interested in this topic as I am working on a DQ250 transplant in to a non VAG car. I have been looking at the connections for the shifter and the DSG box.

Did you manage to find out what the two pins were, pin #17 on the 20 pin connector and pin #2 on the 10 pin connector ?

I have done some research and found: 
Pin #17 seems to be "Intermediate Lock, park / neutral signal - starter control. maybe an interlock to only allow the car to start in neutral or park.

Then pin #2 seems to be maybe a park signal.

I am also unsure about pin #5 on the 10 pin connector.

Where did you connect these 3 cables?

Thanks !


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I did not use T20/#17 or T10/#2. I had the PNP relay by-passed/not-used. I haven’t tried, but I assume my car will engage starter regardless of selector position. 

T10/#5 pin is for interior lighting dimmer when headlights are turned on. 

I just finished this swap on a MK4.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

This thread keeps getting better


----------



## DIMOS86 (Aug 17, 2021)

elRey said:


> I did not use T20/#17 or T10/#2. I had the PNP relay by-passed/not-used. I haven’t tried, but I assume my car will engage starter regardless of selector position.
> 
> T10/#5 pin is for interior lighting dimmer when headlights are turned on.
> 
> ...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

DIMOS86 said:


> what axles did you used for mk4 platform fwd dq250?


I used 2010 CC axles. They were drop in. Granted, it’s only been 2 days since finished and driving.

However, when I was researching, I concluded all dq250 axles were interchangable (GTi, GLi, EOS, CC, JSW, Passat). I stress, ‘My’ conclusion. So, your miles may vary.


----------



## Valandis (Aug 31, 2021)

Archie200 said:


> Hi guys! This project was done almost 5 years ago, but maybe not everybody knows about this great opportunity. Yes-you can combine great reliable 5v 1.8t engine with modern, fast DSG transmission. Long story short-in 2015 I bought a 2000 Audi S3. Very soon, the dual mass flywheel starts to make a lot of noise and vibration, and 02M transmission itself wasn't in good shape. So instead of spending a lot of money in the flywheel, some upgraded clutch, transmission overhaul, i choose a different way. For 2-3 times less money, I get an AWD transmission from 2013 VW Passat TDI, 6-bolt flywheel from the same car, DSG selector, starter motor, connectors for DSG, selector, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about throttle pedal and brake pedal still the manual ones?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I would really like to see how others have integrated the selector with the mk4 center console. I just re-booted the dsg selector with the mk4 02j shifter boot. However, this means I have NO indicator for the currently selected gear or where to find a desired gear. 

I did explore frankenstening a mk4 tiptronic selector with the dsg one, but decided against it. 

I am 85% done with a custom LCD screen for the middle warning dash lights (MFA area) that will act as my gear select inducator.

How did others retain that indicator?


----------



## williammuller (May 18, 2016)

Is it possible in Jetta 2.5?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Since I couldn't integrate the indicator around the selector, I created a custom LCD to display selected gear:
LCD gear select indicator


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

elRey said:


> Since I couldn't integrate the indicator around the selector, I created a custom LCD to display selected gear:


Wow, very cool!


----------



## raprul3zz (Oct 21, 2021)

Great thread !
I read all information from here, great work but i need some help for making reverse light working again.
Golf MK IV, 1.8T, Me7.5 Ecu.
Thank you all and congratulation for your work.


----------



## Dennz (May 13, 2009)

Hello, everyone,

I have some questions about the conversion:

Does the throttle blip work when downshifting with the ME7.5? Does the ECU increase the speed by opening the throttle valve or is the speed only increased by the clutch?
Does the reduction of the torque work when upshifting or does the DSG shift when the engine is at full load?
Are error codes entered in the DSG?

Greetings from Germany

www.dsg-corrado.de


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Before giving answers, are planning to get the ECU tuned? If so, off-the-shelf tune or custom tune?

1# - no, I get engine braking at clutch engagement on downshifts (currently no custom tune solution)
2# - no, not without a tune. There is a tuning solution. With out the tune you lose some boost during upshifts. With tune, is like NLS but x100 faster
3# at the very least you’ll get missing communication errors to various modules missing from me7.5 platforms. But those do not cause MIL.


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

"Use a ESP32-CAM microcontroller and a 320x240 LCD to read can bus data and display selected gear on dash."

more information would be great


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Link above video had pics of hardware used.


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

elRey said:


> Link above video had pics of hardware used.


"Use a ESP32-CAM microcontroller and a 320x240 LCD to read can bus data and display selected gear on dash."
OK... more DETAILS would be great.... have anything on github for it?


----------



## Stagehandwizard (Mar 17, 2021)

elRey said:


> I would really like to see how others have integrated the selector with the mk4 center console. I just re-booted the dsg selector with the mk4 02j shifter boot. However, this means I have NO indicator for the currently selected gear or where to find a desired gear.
> 
> I did explore frankenstening a mk4 tiptronic selector with the dsg one, but decided against it.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on straight-up swapping a mk5 dsg shiftbox and boot and trimming where necessary. I also found the 2005 Beetle TDI axles that have DSG and figured that would work due to the new beetle being a mk4 platform, and I'm also going to be using the transmission mount from a new beetle for my swap.


----------



## imageneurogli (11 mo ago)

HLA, PODRE EN PRATICA ESTOS CONSEJOS SOLO QUE EN UN JETTA CLASICO GLI TRIPTONIC QUE ASI SALIO DE AGENCIA Y POR LO QUE LEI AL PARECER SERA FACIL HERMANAR DICHA TRANSMISION DSG A MI 1.8T.

¿SERA MUY DIFICIL ACOPLAR LAS PALETAS DE CAMBIO AL VOLANTE ?


----------



## imageneurogli (11 mo ago)




----------



## imageneurogli (11 mo ago)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

That isn't adsg, that's tiptronic

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mechd (Jan 9, 2007)

Archie200 said:


> I get an AWD transmission from 2013 VW Passat TDI, 6-bolt flywheel from the same car, DSG selector, starter motor, connectors for DSG, selector, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Passat is longitudinal iirc, so that has to be from something else.


----------



## Darkbear (7 mo ago)

Archie200 said:


> Hi guys! This project was done almost 5 years ago, but maybe not everybody knows about this great opportunity. Yes-you can combine great reliable 5v 1.8t engine with modern, fast DSG transmission. Long story short-in 2015 I bought a 2000 Audi S3. Very soon, the dual mass flywheel starts to make a lot of noise and vibration, and 02M transmission itself wasn't in good shape. So instead of spending a lot of money in the flywheel, some upgraded clutch, transmission overhaul, i choose a different way. For 2-3 times less money, I get an AWD transmission from 2013 VW Passat TDI, 6-bolt flywheel from the same car, DSG selector, starter motor, connectors for DSG, selector, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello~~~~~


I contacted you after seeing "1.8T 20V with DSG FULL GUIDE/Tutorial/ step by step" you wrote.

I got a mission and I got a selector.

I have a few questions

For the Automatic me7.5 ECU mentioned in the guide, for example, can I use the tt front wheel auto ECU? Just killing the immobil?
Or is it possible to flash the auto ecu using mpps?

did u try cc left axle?~ ? for 1cm problem~ 

You said that you mapped with kess, can you share the file?

and clust problem~~~ can u help me~ 


And how did you solve the 1cm left axle?


I need help~


----------



## Darkbear (7 mo ago)

hello~~~~~


I contacted you after seeing "1.8T 20V with DSG FULL GUIDE/Tutorial/ step by step" you wrote.

I got a mission and I got a selector.

I have a few questions

For the Automatic me7.5 ECU mentioned in the guide, for example, can I use the tt front wheel auto ECU? Just killing the immobil?
Or is it possible to flash the auto ecu using mpps?

did u try cc left axle?~ ? for 1cm problem~

You said that you mapped with kess, can you share the file?

and clust problem~~~ can u help me~


And how did you solve the 1cm left axle?


I need help~


----------



## SanderDT (7 mo ago)

Hey OP, thanks for setting up my future plans at an already busy times😁
I've got a 1.8T Beetle with some upgrades but with an automatic box that isn't handling the power anymore so this would be an awesome upgrade, Archie200 thank you for sharing this knowledge with us.

(BTW Archie200 I would like to discuss something with you but as a new member I can't start a conversation, would you mind getting in contact with me I've got a quick proposal for you)


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

SanderDT said:


> Hey OP, thanks for setting up my future plans at an already busy times😁
> I've got a 1.8T Beetle with some upgrades but with an automatic box that isn't handling the power anymore so this would be an awesome upgrade, Archie200 thank you for sharing this knowledge with us.
> 
> (BTW Archie200 I would like to discuss something with you but as a new member I can't start a conversation, would you mind getting in contact with me I've got a quick proposal for you)


Beetle might be a win for you! The PD TDI beetles came with DSG iirc, so shifter should fit in perfectly!


----------



## SanderDT (7 mo ago)

kyle_h said:


> Beetle might be a win for you! The PD TDI beetles came with DSG iirc, so shifter should fit in perfectly!


Oh that's cool. Thanks for the update kyle_h. The shifter hasn't even crossed my mind yet, been scimming the wiring diagrams to see if my ECU does have CAN. It's an APH engine, they are strange ones. It does have the DBW throttle and a wideband lambda sensor BUT other ECUs with the same WB and DBW with CAN also have a 1MB flash, the APH ECU has a 512KB flash and is like a halfbreed between the cars with the cable driven throttles with 512KB flashes in their ME7.1 and the never ME7.5 Hope I made any sense here now. 

If anyone else knows what I said is right or wrong then I welcome You to let me and others know. Not being sarcastic or anything, hard for myself to make myself clear, I would truly love to know that and anything else that would help regarding this topic🙂. Maybe someone is a master ME7 tuner here then I would love to talk to you also 😀

Sorry for kidnapping the topic


----------

